# net-im/skype4 on FreeBSD-11.0: no video



## neptunium (Oct 30, 2016)

I have successfully installed net-im/skype4 on 11.0-RELEASE-p2 (amd64). Everything works fine except sending video.

The port's pkg-message says:
	
	



```
Skype uses /dev/videoX (usually /dev/video0). This device node is created by
the drivers for your webcam (eg. multimedia/webcamd). If you selected the VIDEO
option (default) multimedia/webcamd will be pulled in.

First please make sure your webcam works with the drivers webcamd provides; you
can use multimedia/pwcview's pwcview(1) to check that you get a good image from
your webcam; [b]if you get a good image, you will get video in Skype also[/b].
```
I have /dev/video0

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 webcamd  webcamd  0x80 Oct 30 02:40 /dev/video0
```
 and my webcam (via `pwcview(1)`) works. But I have no video in skype ("no devices detected").

The pkg-message also says:
	
	



```
It also uses v4l2 interface hence you very likely need to have linux_v4l2wrapper
kernel module (which you either have in base on recent HEAD or the port will
install for you); you need to load the module before stating Skype:
# kldload linux_v4l2wrapper
To make it permanent you can:
# echo 'linux_v4l2wrapper_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```
AFAIU, this wrapper is included in 11.0 kernel.

Any ideas?


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2016)

Being a Linux application, Skype looks for video devices in /compat/linux/dev/. Make a symlink:
	
	



```
# ln -s /dev/video0 /compat/linux/dev/
```
and restart Skype.
(Maybe there is more "official" way doing this though, I don't use Linux emulation much).


----------



## neptunium (Oct 30, 2016)

Such a linking causes an immediate reboot of my laptop after starting skype. This is certainly not the right way to resolve this issue. No such a linking is needed for sound system, and it works.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 30, 2016)

I have the same problem on FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE and on 10.3 works without problems.


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2016)

Well, with the symlink it works fine in my ThinkPad T430...


neptunium said:


> ...No such a linking is needed for sound system, and it works.


That statement is not correct: Skype 4 doesn't work with sound devices directly, it uses PulseAudio emulation, and the corresponding library libpulse.so _*is*_ in /compat/linux.
. . . . .
I have a different issue: webcamd(8) doesn't create /dev/video0 when started as service, but does create when I run it manually.


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2016)

neptunium said:


> Such a linking causes an immediate reboot of my laptop after starting skype. This is certainly not the right way to resolve this issue. No such a linking is needed for sound system, and it works.


I can confirm that launching Skype may reboot computer. However, it's not related to the symlink. Skype works fine (with video and audio) when launched from a terminal, but reboots my computer when launched with shortcut keys defined in my x11-wm/dwm.


----------



## neptunium (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyway, whatever is the cause, the port net-im/skype4 does not work on 11.0 as stated in the port's pkg-message ("if you get a good image, you will get video in Skype also"). I confirm that on 10.X there was not such problems.

So I guess this problem needs some attention from the maintainer...


----------



## aragats (Nov 1, 2016)

I have no problem with video in Skype 4 on FreeBSD 11. I tested it with a real video conference.
As I mentioned above, it works with that symlink to /dev/video0.
The only thing I haven't figured out is why Skype reboots my (and your, neptunium ) computer in some circumstances...


----------



## dmtr (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi All!
FreeBSD version does not matter here.
SKYPE4 no longer see the video device after updating dependencies LINUX (linux_base-c6 and etc.).
It happened somewhere in September 2016...
But it is not the question.
I have version 10.3-RELEASE and the same problem.

For work, *need*:
1. multimedia/webcamd
2. detect you webcam through `usbconfig`
3. configure webcamd in /etc/rc.conf
4. start /usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd
5. after start webcamd is created device /dev/video0
5. use multimedia/pwcview for test

The problem with SKYPE is that the program tries to find a device not in /dev and in /compat/linux/dev  - and there is nothing there.
I deleted the directory /compat/linux/dev and created a symbolic link /compat/linux/dev -> /dev
After that Skype detect video.
_
This compatibility issue - I'm such tricks were done even back in 2000-years.
The years have passed and the problem remained._


----------



## neptunium (Nov 5, 2016)

After further testing, I can confirm that linking `ln -s /dev/video0 /compat/linux/dev/video0` solves the problem, but only if skype is invoked from the command line. Strangely, invoking through a windows manager shortcut causes system to reboot. Thanks aragats.

This info should be added to the net-im/skype4 pkg-message.


----------



## aragats (Nov 5, 2016)

Since I use x11/dmenu anyway, I launch Skype from it, and it works.
x11/dmenu is a really good, convenient and tiny menu program.


----------



## neptunium (Nov 6, 2016)

aragats said:


> Since I use x11/dmenu anyway, I launch Skype from it, and it works.
> x11/dmenu is a really good, convenient and tiny menu program.


In my case, skype crashes when launched from x11/tint. I don't see much sense in investigating this; I am absolutely fine with launching it from the command line. Anyway, thanks for the input; maybe I'd give x11/dmenu a try.


----------



## dmtr (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi All!
After start webcamd is created device /dev/video0
After stop webcamd - device /dev/video0 destroy
And after stop webcamd we get *broken symbolic link* /compat/linux/dev/video0
_
It certainly works, but it will have to follow._


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey I was looking for a solution googling and found this tread, first thanks guys for the solution and second I do not if you know but you can add:


```
link /dev/video0 /compat/linux/dev/video0
```

To /etc/devfs.conf.


----------

